# Seven deadly sins/Seven holy virtues



## Minish (Mar 11, 2009)

Which of the seven deadly sins - and holy virtues - do you think apply most to you? Feel free to elaborate! :D

I think for me... it's either pride or _possibly_ sloth or envy. But I see my pride as not so much vanity - I'm a very self-conscious and under-confident person - but a feeling of pride for my attributes. And not my good ones, either, I'm equally proud of my bad points. It's to the point where I'm happy when I discover I have a bad trait because I can then be proud of it and feel like I am something and can be described. Yeah. It's strange.

EDIT: Okay so I was talking about the Christian virtues for mine... uh, then DEFINITELY chastity and patience.

What about YOU?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 11, 2009)

My sin is gluttony, I won't deny myself anything that I want.  My virtue is justice, although admittedly it is in a selfish sense.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I've run through all the seven sins through my life (and I hope to run through them more thoroughly in the future), but I think the ones that apply to me the most right now are probably Sloth, Gluttony and maybe Pride. Though I don't see how being prideful of one's work is a bad thing.
I would add Lust, but since I think you're supposed to actually go out and get down to be able to commit this sin I'm out.

Virtue-wise, I think I've shown a surprising amount of Patience and a little Kindness here and there (in real life, mostly). In a big contradition, I often try to be as humble as I can, and according to Wikipedia's description of Humility ('Modest behavior, selflessness, and the giving of respect. Giving credit where credit is due; not unfairly glorifying one's own self') it sort of applies.

I on't know, I've always found the concept of Seven Sins/Seven Virtues too black and white. They do make for great anthropomorphic representations though.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2009)

Sloth is probably my favourite sin and I don't know what the virtues are but yeah.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm, not sure about the virtues, but my sins are Sloth, Gluttony, and a little envy.

...You know, I actually started thinking about the sins in school and was going to come home and post this thread. ZOMGs Prediction Powers! o_O


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Sloth is probably my favourite sin and I don't know what the virtues are but yeah.


Virtues are Chastity, Temperance, Charity, Diligence, Patience, Kindness and Humility.
They oppose/cancel out Lust, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Wrath, Envy and Pride, respectively.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd say I relate to Wrath and Pride lot, the ironic thing is that I can also be very patient, I'd also say Diligence, as I always do my best to finish a work in time.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sloth! And Wrath in my head sometimes.

Virtues... err... I dunno. D: Courage? Ugh I can't remember all of the virtues they taught us in Sunday School
Hope, Faith, Courage, Justice, Temperance, Prudence and Charity?

... Oh wait
you're talking about the other ones

Er
Chastity, I guess!


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm guess my virtue is Charity. Actually, I'm not sure if that is even fitting. I want to help people, but I don't always do.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm all seven deadly sins!


----------



## Minish (Mar 11, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Sloth! And Wrath in my head sometimes.
> 
> Virtues... err... I dunno. D: Courage? Ugh I can't remember all of the virtues they taught us in Sunday School
> Hope, Faith, Courage, Justice, Temperance, Prudence and Charity?
> ...


Those ARE the seven virtues, aren't they? *is confused*

EDIT: Oh wow I'm an idiot. I got the Christian ones and the actual ones mixed up. >_> Damn you Wikipedia!


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 11, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Those ARE the seven virtues, aren't they? *is confused*
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow I'm an idiot. I got the Christian ones and the actual ones mixed up. >_> Damn you Wikipedia!


Haha, I was like 'durr?' at VPLJ's post for like ten minutes before I realised. I wish I could take Wikipedia everywhere with me, I really do!


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Virtues are Chastity, Temperance, Charity, Diligence, Patience, Kindness and Humility.
> They oppose/cancel out Lust, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Wrath, Envy and Pride, respectively.


I suppose none of these particularly fit me except some humility and chastity.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 11, 2009)

> I'm all seven deadly sins!


Nope, you're the eighth sin. They invented Stupidity just for you.



> Virtues are Chastity, Temperance, Charity, Diligence, *Patience*, Kindness and *Humility*.


I think I'm the bolded ones. Although does it count if you consider yourself to be humble? :P



> They oppose/cancel out *Lust*, Gluttony, Greed, *Sloth*, Wrath, *Envy *and Pride, respectively.


Hrm.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 11, 2009)

For since, I've got lust, sloth, and evey on my side. I'm a very lazy person and I can be fairly jeaolous. That and I'm a big pervert.

As for virtues, Pateince is the only one that applies as far as I care.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I'm a moderate mix of most of them (odd, since they're supposed to be opposites); definitely sloth, envy, pride and gluttony, but I'd also say I'm decent with the kindness, the charity and possibly the patience (as in I'm patient with people - but you should see me waiting for stuff I've ordered off the internet to arrive).


----------



## Elfin (Mar 11, 2009)

Envy and courage the most, but the others in a mix, I guess. (That is one of the virtues, right? I always get them mixed up..)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 11, 2009)

Sloth, Envy, Pride and Wrath.

Come to think of it, I can't think of any of the Virtues' definitions that I fit. >>


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 11, 2009)

undoubtedly sloth

edit: also lol at the retarded christian virtues. how is "hope" a virtue?


----------



## Fredie (Mar 11, 2009)

Seven deadly sins, I would say Wrath, Sloth and envy. The seven holy virtues, I would say temperance and maybe kindness...


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 11, 2009)

Er... I guess I probably relate best to gluttony/lust/sloth, as for virtues I really don't know. Probably justice I suppose.



			
				goldenquagsire said:
			
		

> Nope, you're the eighth sin. They invented Stupidity just for you.


_Ha!_


----------



## spaekle (Mar 12, 2009)

For sins, wrath and sloth seem to fit me pretty well.

I really have no idea with virtues. :<


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> (as in I'm patient with people - but you should see me waiting for stuff I've ordered off the internet to arrive).


I'm the opposite: extremely impatient with people but if it's no one's fault, I'm fine. (although it does admittedly bug me, yes).

I'd probably be lust and envy; I'm not sure what virtues I fit.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 12, 2009)

Wrath would be my main sin, with greed not too far behind.
Lust; gluttony; sloth; envy; pride - They basically don't exist for me </3
well maybe some gluttony. ,,xD

My virtue.. temperance/diligence/lolchastity, I can't decide.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Nope, you're the eighth *and ninth *sin. They invented Stupidity *and Noobiness* just for you.


Fixed.

Anyway, for the 7 deadly sins:

Lust: Yep.
Gluttony: No.
Greed: Yes - I'm a total materialist.
Sloth: To an extent.
Wrath: Again, to an extent.
Envy: A little bit.
Pride: Probably.

As for the 7 holy virtues:

Chastity: No clue. o_o
Temperance: No idea either.
Charity: To a certain degree.
Diligence: A little bit.
Patience: No.
Kindness: Most of the time.
Humility: Sometimes.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 12, 2009)

Noobiness is the same thing as stupidity, rock-ground would count for the 8th sin.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 12, 2009)

Sins: Envy, Wrath, and Sloth.

Virtues: Dillgence and Patience. Oh the irony.

How about a new pair; Sin = Fail and Virtue = Win.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sloth/wrath/stupid


----------



## Zuu (Mar 13, 2009)

Sins: Sloth, Gluttony, and Wrath.

Virtues: ... Humility, but that's stretching it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 13, 2009)

Sloth. Definitely. I'm procrastinating on my homework right now... And Greed fits, too. I guess I have a bit of Envy, although that sort of overlaps with Greed. My Gluttony overlaps with Greed, too; I see food, and I think: this is too good to waste. And so I eat it. This should be a virtue though, not wasting stuff. 



> But I see my pride as not so much vanity - I'm a very self-conscious and under-confident person - but a feeling of pride for my attributes. And not my good ones, either, I'm equally proud of my bad points. It's to the point where I'm happy when I discover I have a bad trait because I can then be proud of it and feel like I am something and can be described. Yeah. It's strange.


:o I totally agree with you there. That's how I feel, too. Although I personally think self-consciousness is sort of like vanity -- you think everyone cares about you even though they probably don't. So I try to not be self-conscious and, instead, do outrageous things when I feel like it. 

As for the virtues... Well, I guess I have a bit of Patience. And Chastity. I have a little tiny bit of each virtue, I guess. But it really depends on my mood.


----------



## PichuK (Mar 13, 2009)

Sloth and Wrath for me.

On the flipside, Chastity and Humility.


----------



## @lex (Mar 13, 2009)

Virtues: Chastity, diligence, kindness and maybe humility
Sins: Pride and maybe gluttony

What can I say; I like my work! Well, sometimes...


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 13, 2009)

My virtue is either diligence or humility.
As for my sin, Envy, without a doubt. I always say to myself, "Why can't I have so and so like him/her?"


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmmm... For sins, I guess Sloth, Wrath and a little Greed and Envy...

Virtues... Kindness I guess.


----------



## turbler (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Virtues for me are: Chastity, Kindness and Humility.
Deadly Sins pour moi: Gluttony, and Sloth
I'm closer to wrath than patience and closer to charity than greed.


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 14, 2009)

*Steals rock-ground's template :D*

7 deadly sins:

Lust: I'm a 17-year old boy. You get 1 guess
Gluttony: Yes, for video games/computer (Gluttony is just the name used for over-indulgence)
Greed: Eh, a little, but not an unhealthy amount
Sloth: I am BLOODY lazy
Wrath: I have a nasty temper, but I have learned to somewhat control it
Envy: A bit
Pride: Yes, but I am also likely to beat myself up over my skills

7 holy virtues:

Chastity: I haven't had sex yet, so...
Temperance: Yes (except for the aforementioned games and computer)
Charity: Somewhat
Diligence: Depends
Patience: Yes, unless one of my triggers is hit
Kindness: Yep ^^
Humility: Occasionally (I brag about my IQ TOO ofteb, though)

Somebody should post the Dante's Inferno quiz on the sins ^^


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Mar 14, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I'm all seven deadly sins!


So you're lustful, gluttonous, greedy, lazy, wrathful, envious and self-satisfied? _How is that something to be proud about?_

I'm very gluttonous and very lazy, and I guess I'm moderately proud and lustful with low amounts of greed, wrath and envy.

Then on the virtuous side I have a fairly large amount of patience*, and I guess I qualify for kindness and humility, although saying that probably cancels them out. I'm moderately charitable, chastise and temperate, and I'm not very diligent unless I'm made to do something.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 14, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Nope, you're the eighth sin. They invented Stupidity just for you.


The ninth one is called "Fail", and it's all yours.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 14, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I'm guess my virtue is Charity. Actually, I'm not sure if that is even fitting. I want to help people, but I don't always do.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 14, 2009)

> self-satisfied





> _How is that something to be proud about?_


what



Celestial Blade said:


> The ninth one is called "Fail", and it's all yours.


I'm that too!


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Mar 14, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> what


I probably used the wrong word there but I couldn't think of a better sounding word for "overly prideful and arrogant".

... Although in retrospect arrogant might have done the job :/ Either way, being all the seven deadly sins and not being able to recognise anything virtuous in yourself isn't exactly something to brag about.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm just saying that you sort of answered yourself. That's all.


----------

